# Android Help Desk



## RCoon (Jan 27, 2016)

Here's a quick question-quick answer Help Desk to get your thumbs back in action on your Android phone. If you have advanced questions, make a thread! If it's something you think might be quick and simple, ask it here.

Just got a new Android phone and have no idea where to begin?
Need a quick tip on how to change a hidden setting?
Looking for the best app to fit your need?
Drop your questions here and somebody with the knowledge can get you back on track.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 29, 2016)

is this thread/sub forum allowed to post/help ppl with rooting their device or installing CyanogenMod or a Stock ROMs?


----------



## RCoon (Jan 29, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> is this thread/sub forum allowed to post/help ppl with rooting their device or installing CyanogenMod or a Stock ROMs?



Sure, ask away. Hopefully we'll have somebody with some knowledge to answer it.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 29, 2016)

I was just wondering in general, I've had a few adventures with CM and using Odin,  @Mussels is the go to guy for this topic


----------



## Nordic (Jan 29, 2016)

I have a droid mini. It has a ton of bloatware pre installed that I do not want. By removing it all I could save 2GB of space. I can't uninstall the bloatware unless I am rooted. So I rooted my phone and uninstalled. The problem is that the bloatware reinstalled itself. So I googled around, and I found out that I should disable the apps. So I disabled the apps.  They still reinstall.

So in short if I uninstall and disable, or disable and uninstall the preinstalled bloatware it still comes back. How do I permanently remove it without resorting to cyanogenmod?


----------



## Frogger (Jan 30, 2016)

james888 said:


> I have a droid mini. It has a ton of bloatware pre installed that I do not want. By removing it all I could save 2GB of space. I can't uninstall the bloatware unless I am rooted. So I rooted my phone and uninstalled. The problem is that the bloatware reinstalled itself. So I googled around, and I found out that I should disable the apps. So I disabled the apps.  They still reinstall.
> 
> So in short if I uninstall and disable, or disable and uninstall the preinstalled bloatware it still comes back. How do I permanently remove it without resorting to cyanogenmod?


 
Sounds like your droid is reloading the apps when it syncs with your Google drive backup. If so delete the G drive backup, turn off G drive. Then delete the Bloatwz then enable G drive & do a fresh backup.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 3, 2016)

Frogger said:


> Sounds like your droid is reloading the apps when it syncs with your Google drive backup. If so delete the G drive backup, turn off G drive. Then delete the Bloatwz then enable G drive & do a fresh backup.


I have looked on my android phone, under my google drive, and under my google account on my desktop. I have googled around. I feel really silly having to ask this but how do I delete my G drive back up?


----------



## Frogger (Feb 3, 2016)

james888 said:


> I have looked on my android phone, under my google drive, and under my google account on my desktop. I have googled around. I feel really silly having to ask this but how do I delete my G drive back up?


Try reading here faster than me typing LMK


----------



## Nordic (Feb 4, 2016)

I am still having issues. I may just need to break down and rink installing cyanogen.

For example, one app I want to remove is the NFL mobile app. It is 45 MB.

Before when I tried to uninstall it, it would just instantly reinstall. This was after being disabled and all things I mentioned above.
After following those steps, when I uninstall the app google play services crashes and I have to restart the phone. When I turn it back on, the app is still there.


----------



## Frogger (Feb 4, 2016)

@james888  Did a little more research on Droid's , I have a Moto X Play still under warranty so no custom ROM just yet. My Zoom tablet is running Marshmallow. I assume the Mini is on Lollypop & the cyanogen ROM looks like your best option, not a lot of custom ROMs for that phone.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 4, 2016)

One problem I have with going to cyanogen is that to do it on this phone I need to revert from firmware 7.XX to 4.XX.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 7, 2016)

Trying to figure out how to flash to CM on my s4 with 5.0.1 (SCH-I545)

Just flashed to KingRoot, has a tool that allowed me to remove a ton of bloatware that came on this Verizon s4 that I plan on using on t-mobile  (supposedly as long as I get a Sim and set to the right cell format - has the option to change over)


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 7, 2016)

Love having Root control like I can in Linux Mint/Ubuntu, already have my s4 clocked at 1875/core and the GPU is set to 450.   Too bad I cant set the team number and all for the F@H client on the phone


----------



## Frick (May 1, 2016)

Sony released 6.0 for the Z3. It's nice so far, with one huge, giant, all-consuming exception: I can't seem to silence the phone for a set period of time.

I used to be able to silence the phone for, say one hour after which it would go back to the usual settings. I can't find anything like that now. There's Do Not Disturb, but I can only make schedules there. I don't have the option of having it in the dock either, I have to activate it using the volume rocker. For me this is a giant, giant annoyance as I regurarly need the phone to be silent and I would hate - and often forget - having to disable DND after every single time I activated it.

Any tips, or possibly an app?

EDIT Nevermind, the DND thing appeared in the dock after some reboots. Crisis averted.


----------



## Domenson (Aug 9, 2017)

I Need Help Please I Just Incidently Pluged Out The Main Power When It Was Reseting Factory Data And My Android Notebook Meteorit NB10 Dont Want To Boot Please Help


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 9, 2017)

do anouther factory reset from recovery
else its bricked good job this is why they tell you to charge the battery before attempting anything like this


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 2, 2021)

I know this is an old thread, but I need help with downloading firmware for a Samsung Galaxy Tab A6. I know which firmware to to install T280XXS0ARK3 and I have Odin installed.
However it's a minefield out there with a lot of dead ends and silly premium prices for single downloads, even on SamMobile.
Does anyone know of any reliable sources?
Cheers!


----------

